# Norco Bikes Aufkleber Frage



## Philipp Knoll (18. Juni 2012)

Hy ich habe mal eine Frage? Ich bin auf der Suche, nach ein paar großen Norco Aufkleber für das Auto. Unser Händler in der Stadt rückt keine mehr raus. Hoffe mir kann jemand helfen danke euch schon mal.


----------



## AlbertFat (18. Juni 2012)

Philipp Knoll schrieb:


> Hy ich habe mal eine Frage? Ich bin auf der Suche, nach ein paar großen Norco Aufkleber für das Auto. Unser Händler in der Stadt rückt keine mehr raus. Hoffe mir kann jemand helfen danke euch schon mal.



Schreibe einfach eine mail an: [email protected] -> einfach nach aufklebern fragen und deine adresse angeben. Du bekommst dann große und kleine aufkleber erstaunlich schnell geschickt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Philipp Knoll (18. Juni 2012)

Alles klar da danke ich dir aber schade das die Radhändler bei uns nicht mehr so nett sind wie früher Mein erstes Fully und dann ein Norco bis jetzt bin ich sehr begeistert und darum mag ich das auch auf dem Auto jeden zeigen danke euch schon mal für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## Philipp Knoll (20. Juni 2012)

Heute sind die Aufkleber gekommen nochmal danke für die info ich muss echt sagen Norco ist schon was feines


----------



## pixxelbiker (30. Juni 2012)

könntest du hier mal ein foto der aufkleber hochladen?


----------



## Philipp Knoll (2. Juli 2012)

Kann ich machen muss ich mal ein Foto von machen sind ja schon auf dem Auto Leider war das Logo von Norco nicht dabei aber bin trotzdem froh das ich welche bekommen habe


----------



## DonPate (5. Juli 2012)

Norco Aufkleber

Habe eine Anfrage an [email protected]s.de geschrieben und
keine 2 min später gabs Feedback von Karsten.
Hammer sage ich euch !!!
Ich weis warum nur noch Norco in meinen Keller kommt.


----------



## Philipp Knoll (5. Juli 2012)

Sehe ich auch so sehr nette Leute muss ich sagen dort und Antworten so schnell sie können also ich bin froh das es ein Norco gewurden ist


----------

